Ask HN: Has anyone calculated the cost of building USS Enterprise or Death Star? - ftrflyr
======
godelski
A quick google search shows the answer to your question...

------
brak1
[http://www.shortlist.com/entertainment/films/the-cost-of-
the...](http://www.shortlist.com/entertainment/films/the-cost-of-the-death-
star)

>If you're looking for a better wage then you might have to start embracing
evil. Students at Lehigh University in Pennsylvania worked out how much it
would cost to build the Death Star and came up with a figure of
$8,100,000,000,000,000 ($8.1 quadrillion!?), which is 13,000 times the world's
GDP.

~~~
ajeet_dhaliwal
So that's the cost for the raw steel but the real cost must be unknown because
the technology is not invented. Same applies for the Enterprise, how do you
put a price on a functioning warp core?

